
Myfairtool – trade show solution to assist exhibitors through their journey - myfairtool
http://www.myfairtool.com/Home.html
======
myfairtool
myfairtool is the only trade show solution to assist exhibitors through every
step of their journey.

With myfairtool, companies exhibiting at trade shows can: \- plan & budget
their event \- upload their marketing collateral to the cloud and track
downloads \- manage their meetings, promote their booth \- set individual
targets for their team members \- scan business cards & capture leads \- send
instant follow-up emails \- manage their leads & sales funnel, set reminders
\- monitor their progress, track their ROI

We work with exhibitors directly but also through event organizers or trade
show consultants who wish to offer better tools to their clients. Contact us
today to see what myfairtool can do for you!

